# Drum Smoker



## ultramag (Jan 8, 2007)

deleted


----------



## chris_harper (Jan 8, 2007)

that looks like it would be easy to build.  i might think about it really hard.  btw, did you look at the accessory page? that little smokey thermometer is what i have in my smoker, escept i paid $9 for them locally. 
http://www.bigdrumsmokers.com/accs.htm
i have two of them, one in end of the door.


----------



## pyre (Jan 8, 2007)

My dad picks up those drums from somewhere.  He makes grills out of them.  I'll ask him where he gets them the next time I talk to him.  You might try a salvage yard too.


----------



## geigs (Jan 8, 2007)

excuse my ignorance, but how does that thing heat for 12 hours without adding fuel at 250*

And if you add enough fuel to it to last that long, how does it NOT burn your food up - you are cooking over direct heat rather than indirect

Am I missing something??

I've never been accused of being smart...


----------



## ultramag (Jan 8, 2007)

deleted


----------



## geigs (Jan 8, 2007)

I like it Ultramag...now that it was explained to me a bit better.

Sure would like updates and if you put it together, how it went and how the food is!

Have a good one!

~g


----------



## cheech (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey Ultra mag there are some food manufacturing plants around here that have the barrels. The other option was if you have a representative for chemicals. Find one that resells food grade glycerine used in many cases to fill the inside of pressure gauges that are subject to high vibration. They sell the stuff in 55 gallon drums

Happy hunting


----------



## ultramag (Jan 9, 2007)

deleted


----------



## ultramag (Jan 9, 2007)

deleted


----------



## chris_harper (Jan 9, 2007)

if the barrel is too big around, make sure it comes with a lid. cut out a hole for the top you plan to use to sit over. or, cut it so that the top you plan to use sets down into the llid, and weld it in. if you just can't get the lid with it, i would put some bolts thru the sides at the level so that the top you want to use is at the height you want, and make some kind of filler to go around the top. maybe weld some metal to the top. sound doable to you?


----------



## ultramag (Jan 9, 2007)

deleted


----------



## swamprb (Jan 10, 2007)

Heres what I've done so far-I got a drum that has a lid and the painted interior, added 4 daisy wheel vents (Weber clone) and pop riveted them 3" from the bottom of drum with four 3/4" holes on each vent. Took a 18.5" Weber Bar-B-kettle and drilled a lot of 3/4" holes around it, added a 9" H expando fire ring to sit on the charcoal grate of the kettle and set it in the bottom of the drum. I was just playing around with it and had a bunch of different briquettes and lump to see what it would do and had a steady 450F for @ 3hours then I dumped some Mesquite chips on for for good measure! I had to cut the rolled edge of drum for the 22.5" Weber Kettle lid to fit. I just got another drum that is not painted on the inside and I'll do a straight BDS setup to it and keep you posted on the results!


----------



## smokey steve (Jan 10, 2007)

I gotta buddy down in willacoochie that told me he can get me 55 gal drums for 10-15 bucks, I needed to get one to make charcoal as I am tired of paying for it...lol.  I will keep ya posted if they are high quality drums or not.

Peace

Smokey Steve


----------



## ultramag (Jan 12, 2007)

deleted


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 12, 2007)

Are these not your average 55 gal drum? If it needs to be taller than an average drum, what would stop someone from welding a drum and a half together? 
At those prices, I would guess they don't sell many.
I can get new 55 gallon drum for 12 bucks with lid and clamp.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 12, 2007)

deleted


----------



## swamprb (Jan 12, 2007)

The sizes of the BDS are 35", 38" and 43". I took a walk around our shop and pump room measuring the drums and the ones we had were all 35" H x 23.5"W. I wasn't thinking about it at the time but if I wanted more space I could put my EZ-Que ring on the drum and gain 6" plus the Kettle lid and I just got a Jumbo BDS. If you had 2 barrels you could cut one below the rib and crimp it so it fits into the top and make it whatever height you like.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 12, 2007)

deleted


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 12, 2007)

I know they are new barrels, I buy them all the time to store feed in. I wouldn't even think twice about storing fed for my livestock in anything used.
As for a "scabbed up sub par project," I guess that all depends on how good a welder you are and have. I helped a guy build a homebuilt pontoon, and I did all the welding on the drums. The welds are beautiful and he actually gets complements on them all the time. He even got thumbs-up on the welds when he took it to be certified.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 13, 2007)

deleted


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 13, 2007)

They are unlined, but you're gonna have to ask nicer.


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 13, 2007)

Is it killin' ya yet?


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 13, 2007)

All right, all right already. Stop beggin'. Since ya asked so nice, they're at a feed store called Gordons. It's between Rogersville and Springfield on 60 hwy.
If you ask really nice, I may even bring them up to ya.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 13, 2007)

deleted


----------



## royknives (Jan 14, 2007)

I just bought a BDS~Jumbo...Yeah, I could have probable made one ...I then would go through all the trials and errors of making one...then hunting around for all the parts......I decide that Rocky at BDS has really fine tuned his smokers, his drums are heavy duty and he has done all the work for me.  I got some Christmas Cash and decided to bite the bullet and ordered one.....I have no regrets.... :!:


----------



## ultramag (Jan 15, 2007)

I wish more of you guys that had them would speak up and were around. That is the way I think I'm headed rokyknives. Lot's of research done by Rocky, and I sure can't figure out how to get that Jumbo capacity, and that's a big part of what I need.

Neat avatar, as usual for me if I get it, I can only be number 2 in MO. :(


----------



## royknives (Jan 15, 2007)

*Thanks....:) I was playing around in photoshop *


----------



## ultramag (Jan 15, 2007)

I have gone through this thread and deleted all my submissions to it. The thread was brought to the attention of the owner of *BDS* Smokers somehow or another and I was called on the carpet and banned from his forum.  :oops: While I feel under the circumstances it was deserved, hopefully it is just temporarily.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 All I can do is apologize, and hope it is seen as a heartfelt apology and right my wrongs the best I can. Rocky, I'm sorry for what I've done, particularly the way I did it. This is the best way I can think of to make it right.

I feel a man has the right to research, discuss, attempt to build anything he likes, and even more so to be sure he is getting a good product for his money, but I made several errors in my doing so. All I was intending to do was research my options on the drum type smoker. In doing so I wound up joining the BDS forums and learning it ain't just a barrel. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I believe I found the BDS forums after this thread was started but really can't remember. I know I had been to the main site, saw the cookers, and should have known better about it being basically a brand name. Up until that night I had saw this type of cooker referred to as BDS, UDS, EDS, and several other acronyms by copycat builders. I had been to the BDS site and looked at the cookers and not noticed the forums I think. Anywho, this is where I feel my biggest mistake was. Actually using the BDS name was wrong in a post trying to copy the cooker. I had read Big Drum Smoker so many places I guess it didn't sink in that it was a company name. I was just doing my thing and not thinking about it I guess. When I went there at first it obviously was my intent to gather ideas and build my own. Not gonna lie, couldn't really even if I wanted. I joined and participated in the forums later on when I found them. I spent one night reading all the useful posts (all, back to the begginning of the forum all) pertaining to the product and at that point I was 95% done imitating and ready to buy. It was never my intent to use his forum to build mine. Hell, it's not like he was gonna give me a blueprint pdf. file if asked. 

That is enough for here and now. I had came and re-read this whole thread before I went to bed and couldn't get to sleep because I really feel I was in the wrong the way the post was originated, as well as partially for it's intent. In my short stay, about a week I think :oops: , I learned two things for sure on the BDS forum. The man that builds these is a passionate believer in what he does, and you most likely can't do it as well as he does. I hope I am allowed back there and look forward to taking delivery of my very own Jumbo BDS!  8) 

TulsaJeff and Moderators, I apologize to you all as well for bringing this in your house. Just a stupid oversight more or less. Hopefully you allow 1 or 2 bonehead moves a year without a lashing or anything. I am including a link to BDS at the bottom of this as it was deleted from my original posts. This way everyone will know what I'm talking about and give some exposure to a good American business. We sure need more of those. I can't think of a conflict of interest Jeff since nothing you sell is similiar. Please delete if I'm wrong, but I can't take another banning.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Big Drum Smokers


----------



## smokey steve (Jan 15, 2007)

Dude, I wouldn't lose any sleep over it, that is what the internet is for, to find information on whatever it is you need. I think that dude is being a jerk, many people on this forum have or want to build their own smokers just my opinion :D 

Have a good one

Smokey Steve


----------



## royknives (Jan 16, 2007)

I think the internet is an awesome place to find infomation...and I believe anyone should be able to build whatever they want....but I also think that a person has the right to ban someone from HIS forum to protect his business...the way he makes his living..just my .02 cents


----------



## smokey steve (Jan 16, 2007)

I agree with that too :D


----------



## starsfaninco (Jan 16, 2007)

_The thread was brought to the attention of the owner of BDS Smokers somehow or another and I was called on the carpet and banned from his forum._

I would be curious what his reasons were for banning you.  Having read through this thread, even before you deleted your posts, I found nothing but questions about the design of the drum smoker.  There was nothing derogetory about them, just some skeptisism.  If that's enough to get you banned, then I don't see a reason to want to be on his forum.  Seems to me, if he can't answer a few questions about his designs (not asking him to provide schematics or anything) he needs a better product.  Just my .02 as well.

KE


----------



## royknives (Jan 16, 2007)

I don't know the reason he was banned his forum...but Rocky is a stand up guy..if you have been to his site you would know that he does answer questions...I am not trying to start a fight here..I just don't know why you would attack his product...every post I ever read about the BDS is positive...that's why I bought one.


----------



## starsfaninco (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm not trying to start a fight either.  That didn't quite come out right.  I have been to his site, and even read some of your posts on that site (his packing is top notch).  But not having ever seen one of his cookers, and not getting much info from his site on the design, I'm as skeptical as the next guy.  Since you have one, I understand you coming to his defense (try to knock Vermont Castings stuff), but again, to me and some of the others, this just looks like a 55 gallon drum (albeit an expensive one) with a thermometer stuck in it somewhere.  And to ban someone for asking questions in a public forum just seems a bit over the top.

and as for _*every post I ever read about the BDS is positive...that's why I bought one.*_, if he bans people that aren't positive......


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 16, 2007)

I'd like to weigh in here. 
This may be the most ridiculous thing I've seen on the net. Granted, the owner of a discussion forum can ban a guy from that forum, but as long as that guy isn't trying to replicate the smoker for resale, then there isn't anything he can do about it. I see NOTHING innovative about that smoker. I'd say for the money though, it better be a great quality barrel, and I'm sure it is. I would bet he couldn't even secure a patent on the design. 
I find that people usually get scared when others are looking into design, because the truth will come out about how the materials to build don't cost but a couple bucks. And that's fine. That's what free enterprise and capitalism is all about. But they fear it will bring about competition. And that's wrong. No one can disagree that competition is a good thing.
Chad, I say build it. Maybe it won't be as good as the original, but that's part of the fun and adventure of home-built projects. 
If you're handy with a wire feed welder, you could get a sheet of the proper gauge steel and have a metal shop crimp the top and bottom, then roll it for you. Then you weld a seam, and a bottom in and you're in business. The last time I had a shop roll a sheet of steel, they did it for free since I bought the sheet metal from them. Most metal distributors will do this. 
Chad, if this is something you would still like to tackle, and don't have access to a welder, I would be more than happy to do the welding for you. I can plan a fishing to trip to Montrose in the spring, and deliver it.
This guy may be the nicest guy in the world, but most great guys don't get their egos bruised so easily. 
At the price he's asking, I'd bet you could build it for less than half.
My .02 cents.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm gonna have to build it Gunny! Apparently business is so good they don't need mine. Probably should have been building it anyway. I don't have a good work area at home currently, but I was a foreman in a tool and die shop and have welded for years. Also lack a welder but can do some govt. work at the shop where my Dad retired from. I may be interested in your other ideas and some welding though. I'll do some more brain storming. I had found a number for Gordon's, but hadn't called yet because I thought I was just gonna buy the BDS. I'm fixing to head to town and do some more planning and see what I can get locally.

I agree this is silly as well. I first heard of the smoker in a thread like this in another BBQ forum and in turn would've became a customer. I sure never thought of it as hurting business and it definately wasn't my intention. 

Thanks to most of you for the support and kind of confirming what I thought.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jan 16, 2007)

Chad, I'm with you too buddy.  

I looked at the pics on the website also (he should be damned happy for all the hits his site is getting from all this) and I agree with GS that I bet I could build virtually the same thing for less than $150.00.  I also agree that making a profit is the American way and I am standing foursquare for it.  That being said, there is nothing wrong with a handy guy asking a few questions and building a replica on his own.

Looks like a barrell, a couple dozen stainless steel screws,nuts and washers, a couple of weber grills, some expanded metal welded in the bottom for a charcoal grate and fabricate a tight fitting lid and you got yourself a smoker.  Whats the big secret. :roll:


----------



## msmith (Jan 16, 2007)

Well i dont see a thing wrong with tryin to build something your self. But you can damn sure bet Id never try to take something away from someone else and their design. If they are so good why dont you see this on national T.V. My self I dont consider this a smoker at all it looks like a way to get money from people who dont know any better. And I sure wouldnt waste my time and money on this crap. Thats just my opinion and chad I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## msmith (Jan 16, 2007)

Sorry but I cant resist maybe I should get a patented on my smoker and if some one tries to copy it then I can pitch a B---h


----------



## royknives (Jan 16, 2007)

Ultramag,
First off I commend you on standing up and admitting you did wrong and for deleting your posts.....and I know we all have differences of opinion. I bought a BDS..and like it...it seems most of you don't think it's worth the price, and could easily build one yourself....that's fine too.


----------



## msmith (Jan 16, 2007)

Please some one explain to me how this is a smoker I guess im lost


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jan 16, 2007)

Marvin, I would call it a BBQ pit, not a smoker.

Didn't mean to get you all worked up. :D


----------



## coz (Jan 16, 2007)

I have spent an enormous amount of time researching what I will refer to as Clones,which is a gravity feed charcoal smoker/cooker.If this man is that upset with you for this thread he would have a heartattack on the website that shows the information on the clones.If some one thinks enough of a design to try to copy it for himself the designer should be proud that it is a nice enough design that some one would spend the time and effort to try to follow his footsteps.I have a friend who has a barrel smoker tthat is over 20 years old and he only smokes fish with it but it is great for that.He used a pair of Stainless Steel cheese barrels aand stacked one on top of the other as they were quite short and tha weber lid fits perfect so if you have a cheese factory near you may find a couple cheap if they have cracks.I am sure he didnt copy his from a website as he is blind and doesnt have a braille keyboard!


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 17, 2007)

Chad, after all this, I'm not so sure these type barrels would be a good bet. I do use them for feed because they have a nice weather resistant finish, clean on the inside, cheap, and new. But I've also used one as a burn barrel (for trash), and it didn't last very long. I even kept the lid on when it wasn't in use. I think your average barrel is too thin. That's why I suggested rolling your own sheet. I realize this makes more work, but the end result will be a nice long lasting smoker. A guy could even dress it up and make it totally his own by using a sheet of tread plate. That would look cool and a sheet of 14 or 12 gauge tread plate isn't that expensive. 
I hope it works out for ya.
Tom


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 17, 2007)

I also feel the need to respond to royknives about this. I don't believe anyone here intends to take anything away from you or your smoker. As for what it's worth, to me it's worth what ever someone will pay for it. When and if my smoker gets completed, I'll have maybe 200 bucks in it. It is, and I fear it will always be a work in progress. But to buy a comparable smoker would cost a couple grand, easy. But I like to build and fabricate, so this suits me. Buying suits you. That's great. The end result is awsome tender smoked food, and that's what counts. Everyone here appreciates your input, so please don't feel put off by all this talk.
Thanks, Tom


----------



## swamprb (Jan 17, 2007)

I had been searching for information on mods for a New Braunfels offset and people freely contacted me and gave me information and tips. If I'm on the BGE forum and a Kamado owner is looking for info on it I will try help offline if possible, People on other sites have posted info on their Magnum WSM projects and Drum smokers and none of them were the same design. I took a bit of all the info that people generously shared and built one for myself. If I drill holes in a Weber One Touch kettle and put daisy wheel vents on it or put a Char-Griller firebox on a GOSM is that something new and groundbreaking? I'll just do it because I can. Imitation is the highest form of flattery and I'm just a ham and egger do it yourselfer. I probably should not throw the "BDS clone" term around because thats his labor of love and would probably be P/O if were my business too! Sorry if I ruffled any feathers, I was just trying to help.


----------



## starsfaninco (Jan 17, 2007)

I think Gunslinger hit it on the head here.  I too didn't mean to ruffle any feathers, I just didn't see a need for someone to be banned from any forum over this.  But like Tom said, then end result is about the food and the labors of love we go through to get it.
KE


----------



## royknives (Jan 17, 2007)

Tom, and everyone...I apologize if I offended anyone.....I guess I got caught up in all of this too.... :oops: I just want to make new friends, to maybe learn a few things and talk about the art of smoking meat.


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 17, 2007)

That's the spirit. Now lets everyone stop all this bickering and help Chad out.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 17, 2007)

I think I've pretty well got it figured out Gunny. I'm gonna incorporate ideas from here and another forum and build it I guess. Not 100% sure as I can see my blood pressure going through the roof the when I'm using it.  :x 

I found some barrels in town for $10 a piece but they don't come with lids. I have several lids in excellent shape but they would require cleaning the lining off of them. It wouldn't cost much to have a lid cut out for it if I could get it to seal decent.

I went by the local welding shop and I can buy the two drums and get them welded together for $50-$60 total counting the cost of buying them. They have a hand held plasma cutter so it shouldn't be a problem to cut a good clean edge and weld them together true. I am going to go with a 45" heighth and have three grates. There will be seven inches clearance for meat between the bottom and second grate up. Between grates 2 and 3 will be 7 inches as well leaving 5 inches from top grate to lid. Not sure how the pit will perform with 3 grates fully loaded but I figured if I was going to have to put two barrels together I might as well try it. Worst case I'll just have a grate I can't use I reckon.

I didn't talk to him about it yesterday, but since I'll be having them weld the drums I think I'll just have them weld the charcoal grate and supports to lift it up off the bottom of the barrel as well. Also, I'm going to have three 7/8 to 1 inch nuts (stainless probably) welded about an inch from the bottom 120Â° from each other and use bolts to put in those nuts to control the intake flow and temperature. I have saw ball valves used for that purpose but they are about $10 a pop and I don't see needing it to be that exact of a control.

After that all I need is three Weber grates a little hardware and I'll probably mount a thermometer just below the middle grate. I think I can bring it together for under $200 total paint and all unless I have to spend more on the barrels.

Gunslinger, I checked into having a sheet of metal rolled into a barrel and they thought there would be quite a bit of waste. I guess the roller doesn't start rolling until 6 to 8 inches are fed through and then it just have to be cut off. Also looked at pipe and both those options if I go enough thicker to really extend the life it starts getting awful heavy to be as mobile as I was wanting it. I'm not sure of how long a barrel will last myself, that was part of my original concern in putting a bunch of money into one. I have very neglected barrels around here that I've had many years but the lining is what keeps them from rusting. If I had to remake a $75 dollar barrel every few years it wouldn't matter much as I would still have all my grates and hardware. I think kept clean and dry it should have a respectable life span. Sounds like it's worth a shot, after all it's not a choice anymore it's the only option.  :(


----------



## geigs (Jan 17, 2007)

Yes, let's help a SMF brother out!

And it's a good thing, I couldn't find a horse to beat...


----------



## coz (Jan 18, 2007)

Mag,I wish I could weld it for you over the internet.When we roll sheet stock we put a lip on it with a sheetmetal brake and although it leaves a small flat spot you dont have the wastwe that you describe.also if the roll it all the way through you get some of the flat rounded out so it isnt that bad.


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 18, 2007)

Chad, sounds like you got a plan. If you season the inside of the drum, that and use will take care of the inside and keep it from rusting, I think. Before I used mine for the first time, I had it sand blasted (mine spent years of service as a water tank) and then seasoned it with pork lard. It now has a very glossy black finish that is very hard. You can rub your finger accross it and not get even a trace of black on it. Even after pressure washing, and leaving with a tiny bit of water in the bottom, no rust. I wish I could get the outside with this same finish.
Yesterday, I was going to suggest hacking the ends off a propane tank, but didn't because of the weight. I know where there are several propane tanks with some damage to the ends from being moved around with dozers. You'd be surprised at how much weight you can move around with a cheap 2 wheel hand truck.
Just rambling thoughts here. If you need any help, let me know.
Tom


----------



## msmith (Jan 18, 2007)

Sounds like a great plan ya got mag cant wait to hear about the progress. And dont forget to show a pic or two.

Gunslinger just a thought on your paint. everything except for the hight heat areas think about using an epoxy primer and paint. Just a thought.


----------

